# Super Duty Mattrax



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hey Brickman,

Have you seen this yet?


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

Is that cool or is that cool??

I like that. A all purpose SuperDuty. Take it to mountains for a very comfy sight seeing trip of snow in the mountains. When you get back to the road switch to tires again and away ya go.

I love it.


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Paul,

do you have one on order?

Rick


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I'll bet he's crunchin' the numbers. I put that up there just to drive him nuts!


----------



## Brickman (Jun 17, 2002)

No don't have one on order. Still paying on the one I got. 
:realmad: :realmad: 
Now if/when they power one of those with a 6.0L PSD then I will have to think about that.

http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=38135


----------

